# [SOLVED] You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU



## x Taylor

Hi! I recently got Windows 7 back, and I reinstalled all the drivers and such.

I have an Alienware m11x r1, with a Nvidia Geforce GT 335m.

I also have a Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)

Basically, I did what one would normally do to update drivers, go to device manager, right click, update driver software. I updated my 335m, but for some reason I can't use it for anything (games and such are all defaulting to my chipset). When I go to NVIDIA settings or NVIDIA Control Panel, an error message pops up saying:

NVIDIA Display Settings are not available.
You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU.

This can't be right, because I'm using a laptop. I've tried uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them, and using previous drivers. I have read countless forums but can't seem to really find my specific problem, and when I find similar problems, the solutions don't work. So, I decided to make my own forum post. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU*

Hello,

I would suggest uninstalling the current driver and installing the driver from the Dell Support site.

Perform the following steps:
-Download Trexxy Driver Fusion from Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution and install it. Don't run the program yet
- First, Uninstall theNvida driver/software from Control Panel > Uninstall a program and restart
-Now run Driver Fusion, select *Nvidia Display only* and then select Delete
-After complete restart the PC then install the graphics driver from the Dell Support Site


----------



## x Taylor

*Re: You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU*

http://i.imgur.com/qwj9i.png

Tried it, got this error.
P.S. I've tried this before and have gotten the same error.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU*

Are you installing the driver from the Dell Support site or the Nvidia site?

The driver should come from the Dell site.


----------



## x Taylor

*Re: You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU*

Yes, I'm downloading the recommended one on the link you provided me with.


----------



## x Taylor

*Re: You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU*

YES!! On the Dell support site, instead of downloading the recommended one, I downloaded the beta one. It seems to be working now. Thanks a bunch


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU*

Okay, Glad you have it working.

Are you able to access the Nvidia Control Panel now?


----------

